
Reddit bans 2000 subreddits including the_donald and chapotraphouse - belltaco
https://old.reddit.com//r/announcements/comments/hi3oht/update_to_our_content_policy/
======
parliament32
dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23679425](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23679425)

~~~
ChainOfFools
Third dupe I have seen but this is the best title, or the least clickbait-ish
anyway. Dang can the leading post use a title more similar to this one?

------
mikece
This isn't about politics it's about advertising. Facebook is catching hell
from advertisers right now because ads are "showing up alongside hateful
content." In marketing speak what Reddit is doing is creating a "brand safe"
environment so that advertisers will spend more with Reddit.

Sorry right-wingers, this isn't about red or blue politics, it's all about
green.

~~~
jl2718
I really wonder if it’s actually affecting sales. My best guess is that cancel
culture has at worst zero effect on purchases, and likely just free
advertising by the twitter mob.

~~~
mikece
Yeah... Unilever and Verizon -- among many others -- boycotting ad buys on
Facebook have zero impact. Keep on believing that.

How about a couple links that just showed up under "newest" here on HN: Ford,
Coca-Cola, Starbucks, and other brands are boycotting ad buys on Facebook
right now:

[https://www.axios.com/scoop-microsoft-has-been-pausing-
spend...](https://www.axios.com/scoop-microsoft-has-been-pausing-spending-on-
facebook-instagram-9fca2ee3-acd3-4b78-90c2-ed96846394e3.html)

[https://www.npr.org/sections/live-updates-protests-for-
racia...](https://www.npr.org/sections/live-updates-protests-for-racial-
justice/2020/06/29/884881853/facebook-boycott-grows-ford-joins-coca-cola-
starbucks-and-other-brands)

